# New exhibition opening at Museo Amparo TONIGHT!



## quinta (Mar 8, 2009)

The new exposition at the Amparo Museum in Puebla opens tonight at 7:30 pm....
Museum always puts on a great opening - please join us....
Eventos en el Museo Amparo - Yishai Jusidman, pintura en obra paintworks

Check out the Museum's page at the above link.... close to the main Zocalo
area downtown Puebla.....

Address is: Calle 2 Sur #708 (so 2 x 7th).... plenty of parking lots near by so this
shouldn't be a problem.....

Come spend the evening downtown, take in the opening and then have beautiful downtown open to you for walking, sightseeing, great restaurants, people watching and more..... Zocalo close by which makes a great place to spend the evening!:clap2:


----------

